# Starry night Bleekeri cichlid - paratilapia



## FActr (May 22, 2014)

Ok i think i made a mistake in buying these two (bleekeri cichlids) guys. i have peacocks and mbunas in 1 tank, mostly veggie eaters and omnivorous. Bought these two starry nights off an ebay seller I've used before a few times, good seller, imperialtropicals. Anyway I googled the fish, I read it was an omnivore, and after feeding it what i feed the others I have, they both wont eat. Just in the take for about an hour now, no biggie I suppose may take the food later. However, I questioned the seller on what they fed it and they say it's a meat eater.  So any suggestions from anyone who has this type of fish on what you feed it? 
thx

http://i1052.photobucket.com/albums/s44 ... a39d41.jpg


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Any high quality pellet or flake is good for most fish. They probably were being fed something different previously and need some to adjust to their new food and surroundings.

I don't think these are good companions at all for your other fish. When people mix these with other cichlids they do so with other Madagascan cichlids or even some of the central and south americans. They do get quite a bit larger than your other fish, and I think will suffer from the aggression from your mbuna when small. I hope you have a big tank.


----------

